# Need help from REAL HGH Experts,Steroids expers...watch this..



## richboy18 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello! I am new here and i would need some help from you guys.I was 168 cm last month and this month i turned 18 in 1 august.In 1 July i went to an endocrynologist because i was really worryed about my height.Since i was 12 i started working out, protein shakes lots of redbull , testosterone supplements and even a few deca+anavar+novladex cycles at 15:cursing:.I ****ing had moneys and i never thought i will not grow...I was since 14 the best at resistance in my local county.So.. now im 1,70 and full pack of muscles but i want my height....i know only now i fking messed up things bad...So as i was saying i went to an endo doctor and after i've said what ive did since now he remained astonished.He said im sry but theres no way your gonna grow now.But me and my mom insisted so i made an x-ray and guess what?My growth plates are minimally opened! :thumb: .He said your gonna grow possibly 1-2 cm till your 20.I said:That's not enought for me.So i said i'l try ANYTHING(my mom and father and all cousins are all over 1.84cm).Then he said 'if you can afford there is a possibility,HGH'.Ok.So im having from 1 month a treatment of HGH Norditropin 6,5 UI/day 30 minutes before bed.In first month i grew 2 cm.SO MY question is:I looked up on the internet that Letrozole is an anti-estrogen and estrogen is the one that closes the growth plates.So i want to keep them opened as much as i can.Taking letrozole would really keep them opened?and would it effect the effect of hgh?(btw im paying many euros for 30 IU so i would not want somehow that Letrozole to affect this treatment).You are experts in this and probably even tooke them...Could i try it??? Would it really have any effect? (quite a roman pff but plz help me if u can).


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

richboy18 said:


> Hello! I am new here and i would need some help from you guys.I was 168 cm last month and this month i turned 18 in 1 august.In 1 July i went to an endocrynologist because i was really worryed about my height.Since i was 12 i started working out, protein shakes lots of redbull , testosterone supplements and even a few deca+anavar+novladex cycles at 15:cursing:.I ****ing had moneys and i never thought i will not grow...I was since 14 the best at resistance in my local county.So.. now im 1,70 and full pack of muscles but i want my height....i know only now i fking messed up things bad...So as i was saying i went to an endo doctor and after i've said what ive did since now he remained astonished.He said im sry but theres no way your gonna grow now.But me and my mom insisted so i made an x-ray and guess what?My growth plates are minimally opened! :thumb: .He said your gonna grow possibly 1-2 cm till your 20.I said:That's not enought for me.So i said i'l try ANYTHING(my mom and father and all cousins are all over 1.84cm).Then he said 'if you can afford there is a possibility,HGH'.Ok.So im having from 1 month a treatment of HGH Norditropin 6,5 UI/day 30 minutes before bed.In first month i grew 2 cm.SO MY question is:I looked up on the internet that Letrozole is an anti-estrogen and estrogen is the one that closes the growth plates.So i want to keep them opened as much as i can.Taking letrozole would really keep them opened?and would it effect the effect of hgh?(btw im paying 200 euros for 30 IU so i would not want somehow that Letrozole to affect this treatment).You are experts in this and probably even tooke them...Could i try it??? Would it really have any effect? (quite a roman pff but plz help me if u can).


you cant talk about prices first

second I dont know if you actually grow so all bump this for interest

Second you were very stupid to start test/deca at 15! your natural test levels would have let you build muscle naturally and there was no need for them

that said lets hope someone tells us if it does make you grow so I can take some too! lol


----------



## Sid81 (Jun 24, 2012)

Eat lots of fruit and veg, sleep lots and dont worry .... Worked for me and I'm 6ft 4 ;-)


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

a reckon aus is the man to answer this question like


----------



## richboy18 (Aug 2, 2012)

sry for the prices thing hope dont get ban or somethingI really grew 2 cm no joke ok il wait to some someone else opinions..


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm 6 foot 6, but would love to be a huge giant, i might get some if it actually works haha 

im 19 and still growing


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

Whats all this 168cm thing dont understand this, how many feet are 5ft 2", in english please feet and inches


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

pics or no childtarzan


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

He's 5'5 fookin hell mate that's very small you must look like a muscley umpa lumpa! In terms of the hgh actually getting you taller I think that it's a possibility but I feel it will take a tremendous alot of time and money you want to make sure you always use pharma grade gh if anything , that way you'll know your getting the best you can and it's by now way cheap!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

KRIS_B said:


> He's 5'5 fookin hell mate that's very small you must look like a muscley umpa lumpa! In terms of the hgh actually getting you taller I think that it's a possibility but I feel it will take a tremendous alot of time and money you want to make sure you always use pharma grade gh if anything , that way you'll know your getting the best you can and it's by now way cheap!


A muscly umpa lumpa lol


----------



## Sid81 (Jun 24, 2012)

I have friends who are 5ft 5 and they are very happy and successful in life? I also know a lad I went to school with who throughout school was 5ft6 ish and when I saw him last year he was as tall as me. Sometimes you've for to let nature play it's game. You are still growing so stop wasting your money on drugs and spend it on booze and cheap women instead!

Chill out and stop worrying!


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

thought this was quite interesting so done a bit of reading , found a couple things that would support an AI possibly helping to delay the closure of growth plates.

"Aromatase inhibitors appear to be effective in improving final height outcome in short stature, however long term safety data is lacking particularly in regards to reproductive function"

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18806723

"Letrozole has also been shown to delay the fusing of the growth plates in mice.[12] When used in combination with growth hormone, letrozole has been shown effective in one adolescent boy with a short stature"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Letrozole

So going on that using an AI may be of some use to you in conjunction with the GH, which if you have grown 2cm in last month would seem to be working somewhat.

But obviously if you mess around with your normal hormone balance by taking this stuff there is also a risk you could cause yourself permanent damage too.

I suppose it depends whether or not you and your parents think the possible benefits outweigh the possible negatives.


----------



## richboy18 (Aug 2, 2012)

goonerton said:


> thought this was quite interesting so done a bit of reading , found a couple things that would support an AI possibly helping to delay the closure of growth plates.
> 
> "Aromatase inhibitors appear to be effective in improving final height outcome in short stature, however long term safety data is lacking particularly in regards to reproductive function"
> 
> ...


----------



## richboy18 (Aug 2, 2012)

KRIS_B said:


> He's 5'5 fookin hell mate that's very small you must look like a muscley umpa lumpa! In terms of the hgh actually getting you taller I think that it's a possibility but I feel it will take a tremendous alot of time and money you want to make sure you always use pharma grade gh if anything , that way you'll know your getting the best you can and it's by now way cheap!


The HGH is from pharmacy with prescription.The thing is if could i combine it with Letrozole to can grow for a long time...


----------



## richboy18 (Aug 2, 2012)

goonerton said:


> thought this was quite interesting so done a bit of reading , found a couple things that would support an AI possibly helping to delay the closure of growth plates.
> 
> "Aromatase inhibitors appear to be effective in improving final height outcome in short stature, however long term safety data is lacking particularly in regards to reproductive function"
> 
> ...


Thanks man.I found that on wikipedia too thats why i had these hopes...What would be your suggested dose?And when?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Why don't you just stick to whatever treatment the endo advises? You've screwed your growth up by playing around with things you don't understand and it seems like you really haven't learned your lesson.


----------



## richboy18 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Why don't you just stick to whatever treatment the endo advises? You've screwed your growth up by playing around with things you don't understand and it seems like you really haven't learned your lesson.


I guess your right...thanks...i just thought an endo can't like know everything.. :whistling:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

richboy18 said:


> I guess your right...thanks...i just thought an endo can't like know everything.. :whistling:


check if your growth plates are fused are not from your doc or youll need to be reffered and then take it from there


----------



## richboy18 (Aug 2, 2012)

Rq355 said:


> check if your growth plates are fused are not from your doc or youll need to be reffered and then take it from there


thanks,there are not fused, that's the holl ideea why i could even start the HGH treatment.But as i said...they are minimally opened.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

What do you weigh? I'd be interested to see what shape your in.


----------



## richboy18 (Aug 2, 2012)

Steuk said:


> What do you weigh? I'd be interested to see what shape your in.


I have 74 kilos.I just want 5-8 cm from this HGH treatment, don't know if I would weight more with thos 5-8 cm but i dont care of the weight really.


----------

